# [SOLVED] No CD/DVD Drives Available...

## ckoeber

Hello,

After performing a new installation my two IDE CD/DVD drives are not available. I assume this is due to me not loading the right chipset but I am not sure which one I should enable in the configuration for the kernel.

Here is some output from lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7505 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7505/E7205 PCI-to-AGP Bridge (rev 03)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7505 Hub Interface B PCI-to-PCI Bridge (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

02:1c.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 82870P2 P64H2 I/OxAPIC (rev 04)

02:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82870P2 P64H2 Hub PCI Bridge (rev 04)

02:1e.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 82870P2 P64H2 I/OxAPIC (rev 04)

02:1f.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82870P2 P64H2 Hub PCI Bridge (rev 04)

03:01.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC40519 (FastTrak TX4200) (rev 02)

04:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

04:01.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 04)

04:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]

05:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)
```

What else do I need to do to get my CD/DVD drives back?

Thanks.Last edited by ckoeber on Fri May 07, 2010 12:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyrillic

These kernel settings should get you going.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

    <*> SCSI CDROM support

    <*> SCSI generic support 
```

```
Device Drivers  --->

  <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

    [*]   ATA SFF support

    <*>     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support 
```

Your 2 drives will appear as /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1.

Also, make sure you turn off the outdated IDE section, because this will conflict with the drivers listed above.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)  ---> 
```

----------

## ckoeber

Thanks! This was awesome.

Did exactly as prescribed and it worked!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> These kernel settings should get you going.
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> ...

 

----------

